# www.zopa.com - would you use it?



## garryks (10 Mar 2005)

Just read this interesting article on the beeb discussing a new e-bay type online banking site where people with some spare money are lined up with borrowers. 

The article:

news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_ne...334391.stm

"The launch of an eBay-style banking website this week, where users lend to and borrow from each other, is the latest step in what is being seen as a quiet consumer revolution. "


The site:

www.zopa.com


Would you use it?

(I'm not affiliated in any way to zopa)


----------



## ClubMan (10 Mar 2005)

See .


----------

